# looking for land 2013 season(tift,turner worth,colquitt)



## vanillagorilla (Oct 4, 2012)

looking for land in and around tift county(turner, worth,colquitt and tift). any counties surrounding. min 100 acres up to 500 acres. we do not shoot just to be killing. our current lease we have had since 1984 so we are not looking to come in and kill everything and leave. looking for longterm year after year. 
contact me by email  aircj82@yahoo.com or 
229-392-5708(BJ).          thanks!!!


----------



## vanillagorilla (Oct 26, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## vanillagorilla (Nov 20, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## vanillagorilla (Dec 24, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## vanillagorilla (Jan 20, 2013)

????????????????????????????


----------



## Rick3060 (Jan 20, 2013)

Good luck with that and any good property several counties around that too!!!!


----------



## vanillagorilla (Jan 28, 2013)

still looking..............


----------



## vanillagorilla (Feb 6, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## vanillagorilla (Mar 15, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## vanillagorilla (Apr 6, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## vanillagorilla (Apr 13, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## vanillagorilla (Jun 24, 2013)

?????????????????????????????


----------



## vanillagorilla (Nov 20, 2013)

still looking>>>>>>>>>>


----------

